

Human Intelligence Has Declined Since Victorian Era, Research Suggests - carsongross
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/05/22/people-getting-dumber-human-intelligence-victoria-era_n_3293846.html

======
JoeAltmaier
_Reaction time_?! Seriously?

In another article, intelligence tests taken in the 1940's (as they were being
invented) were rescored to match today's metrics. The average person scored
around 70. So we're all geniuses now, compared to then?

